
Simple C++ Project Makefile Template - ArashPartow
http://www.partow.net/programming/makefile/index.html
======
aaronchall
It's redirecting straight to google, I think...

but the page seems right according to curl...

~~~
ArashPartow
seems ok to me, are you getting a 404 error something similar?

